# Names in the gaming industry you hate



## Tycho (Nov 26, 2009)

Electronic Arts.  They're like a massive pile of ooze that swallows up everything good in gaming and leaves behind dead husks of developer houses and game franchises.

Bethesda Softworks.  Fuck you, Todd Howard.

Mythic Entertainment, in PARTICULAR former CEO Mark Jacobs.

Micro$oft.  For a number of obvious reasons.

Alienware.  What a fucking joke.  Just a "1337 gamerz lol" frontend for Dell, peddling utter and total shite.

Anyone else got some big names on their shitlists?


----------



## CryoScales (Nov 26, 2009)

I used to adore the living hell out of Bethesda.

Then Oblivion came out...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 26, 2009)

SNKP. :V


----------



## Kajet (Nov 26, 2009)

Madden: FUCK YOU JOHN!

Seriously, give me Jerry Glanville's Pigskin Footbrawl on genesis/megadrive any day...


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 26, 2009)

Microsoft.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 26, 2009)

"DRM"

That guy is a total dick


----------



## Kokusho (Nov 26, 2009)

I guess E.A. Sports would probably be my biggest. I can't stand sports simulators.


----------



## Barak (Nov 26, 2009)

Bungie


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Nov 26, 2009)

Bethesda. Loved Morrowind, then Oblivion. I went :-| It was still good, but it just felt so shallow compared to Morrowind. 

Infinity Ward, used to love them, but then MW2

I used to hate Electronic Arts, but now I'm neutral, instead Activision took the throne of the most-hated publisher.

Oh and Alienware. Not so much as hate as just really annoyed. You get a computer for twice as much as it would have cost to put it together yourself OR assembled by another company. Their "Gaming laptops" are shit too. Gaming laptop is stupid. They have some pretty extreme heating problems, batteries are useless, a sucky screen and keyboard. It's like buying a Mac, in the sense that you're paying so much more just for the logo.


----------



## Sinjo (Nov 26, 2009)

Gotta love the fanboys that are stuck in the past. I love bethseda personally. How can you hate Infinity after MW2? That game is great.

E.A in almost all games.
Ubisoft, I dunno, I just hate these guys.


----------



## Kajet (Nov 26, 2009)

Barak said:


> Bungie



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## DarckArchon (Nov 26, 2009)

EA destroyed Command and Conquer Franchise 
Ubisoft you fucked Prince of Persia >.<

And by all:
BLIZZARD!!! GET THE FUCK OFF World of Warcraft! do Warcraft 4, Diablo 3 and Starcraft 2 !


----------



## Sinjo (Nov 26, 2009)

DarckArchon said:


> EA destroyed Command and Conquer Franchise
> Ubisoft you fucked Prince of Persia >.<
> 
> And by all:
> [FANBOY]BLIZZARD!!! GET THE FUCK OFF World of Warcraft! do Warcraft 4, Diablo 3 and Starcraft 2 ! [/FANBOY]



you forgot your BBC code there mate, Fix'd it.


----------



## Cute_Wolfy (Nov 26, 2009)

ea for rushing and spamming unfinished games.
another reason i hate Ea is:


DarckArchon said:


> EA destroyed Command and Conquer Franchise


----------



## Envy (Nov 26, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> How can you hate Infinity after MW2? That game is great.




On that subject, don't hate Infinity. Hate Activision, had people from it state they only makes games they know they can release a sequel to every year.


----------



## Winkuru (Nov 26, 2009)

Bethesda: No quality control at all ( bugs,bugs,bugs)

Activision: Guess why

Ensemble Studios: Age of empires 3 is crap

id:* Good graphics dont equal good game


*


----------



## Attaman (Nov 26, 2009)

Oddworld Inhabitants, because they stopped with the Oddworld and the making of games for it.

Practically the only company you could say I hate.


----------



## Jelly (Nov 26, 2009)

pretty much just bethesda directors and project leads
i dont know why any animator would want to stay there unless they're a lifer


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 26, 2009)

Fans.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 26, 2009)

Actually, EA used to be good, but then something happened around post 2004. Then they went good again, but then they realized that they weren't making profits so they will revert back again to their evil self.

Anyways...

Activision
Fanboys
Consolefags
Space Marines
Hardcore


----------



## Marticus (Nov 26, 2009)

Be careful when judging games based on the *EA* logo plastered all over it (which i know i do). 
Remember that *EA* is a powerful (HEIL) distributor too and if a good game just need publicity then its their best bet to let EA rape them a little.

It just sucks that if *EA* is the producer/exec then they can twist (THE DEV TEAMS ARMS INTO SUBMISSION) elements of the game or they wont continue supporting it.
I believe this is what happened with *Spore*, I think I read that *EA* dumbed down the complexity of the game to keep the target audience as broad as possible.


Why be hatin on *Microsoft* anyway? Mechwarrior, Motocross Madness and AOE games seemed okay to me...


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 26, 2009)

Marticus said:


> Why be hatin on *Microsoft* anyway? *Mechwarrior*, Motocross Madness and AOE games seemed okay to me...


Hahahaha, they ruined the franchise.


----------



## Jelly (Nov 26, 2009)

i know names!
categories


----------



## Lukar (Nov 26, 2009)

Activision. Great games... Too many.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Nov 26, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> How can you hate Infinity after MW2? That game is great.



Because they screwed over the PC community, and MW2 kinda sucks in comparison to previous IW titles.


----------



## Skittle (Nov 26, 2009)

I dun really hate anyone. They all have their pro and cons. I mean... EA made Dead Space <3


----------



## Tycho (Nov 26, 2009)

skittle said:


> I dun really hate anyone. They all have their pro and cons. I mean... EA made Dead Space <3



They PUBLISHED it.

I prefer to give props to dev houses when I like games.  The publisher has an important role too, to be sure, but the devs are the ones doing the stuff I really admire.


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 26, 2009)

Valve... JK I love them but release episode 3 already. Surely it can't take that long to make a 6 hour add-on.


----------



## JMAA (Nov 26, 2009)

B-L-I-Z-Z-A-R-D.

Yeah, BLIZZARD.

Fuck them all.


----------



## CryoScales (Nov 26, 2009)

Winkuru said:


> Ensemble Studios: Age of empires 3 is crap



Ensemble is dead already. Your just peeing on their grave now.


----------



## Horrorshow (Nov 26, 2009)

Bungie and EA, of course. I'm starting to dislike Steam though.


----------



## Jelly (Nov 26, 2009)

koji igarashi
tomonobu itagaki


----------



## CryoScales (Nov 26, 2009)

Horrorshow said:


> I'm starting to dislike Steam though.



Steam is a program that is run by Valve. What exactly do you not like about them?


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 26, 2009)

Namco Bandai. Stop refusing to bring over games I want to play in favor of more craptastic Narutard games!!! DX


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 26, 2009)

Marticus said:


> Why be hatin on *Microsoft* anyway?



Because Goliath is a bigger target.  Duh.


----------



## Shireton (Nov 26, 2009)

EA, Valve, Blizzard, and Bungie.


----------



## Seas (Nov 26, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> I used to adore the living hell out of Bethesda.
> 
> Then Oblivion came out...



But then, MODS came to the rescue!

For the thread: 
-Sony, Ms, Nintendo (the latter a bit less though)
Because I am severely unamused by the pc gaming's current consoleization (or however it is spelled)


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 26, 2009)

*cough* ljn.. no comment


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 26, 2009)

TwilightV said:


> Namco Bandai. Stop refusing to bring over games I want to play in favor of more craptastic Narutard games!!! DX



With the exception of the crappy non-fighting games, Naruto games have been actually good. Usually quality of anime is inversely proportional to quality of game.

Also, I'd rather have Naruto Accel than Tales of Moe: Generic Edition.

FUCK YOU TALES OF SYMPHONIA.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 26, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> With the exception of the crappy non-fighting games, Naruto games have been actually good. Usually quality of anime is inversely proportional to quality of game.
> 
> Also, I'd rather have Naruto Accel than Tales of Moe: Generic Edition.
> 
> FUCK YOU TALES OF SYMPHONIA.



How dare you insult the greatest RPG ever made D'=


----------



## Winters (Nov 26, 2009)

Any game based on a movie. That always ends in failure XD Oh I read it wrong names not games hmm well EA I guess mostly because of Madden it's the same damn game every year and yet people still buy it. That irks me XD


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 26, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Actually, EA used to be good, but then something happened around post 2004. Then they went good again, but then they realized that they weren't making profits so they will revert back again to their evil self.
> 
> Anyways...
> 
> ...




You missed PCFags too.


----------



## CryoScales (Nov 26, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> *cough* ljn.. no comment



LJN died in 1994. Your just peeing on a bonfire now.


----------



## Dass (Nov 26, 2009)

Names in gaming I hate, let's see...

Ghostcrawler (holy frak my iPod spellchecks that), Nintendo (tricked me into getting a niche system I don't like), EA (didn't deveop NHL 10 on the PC), et al.


----------



## CryoScales (Nov 26, 2009)

Dass said:


> Nintendo (tricked me into getting a niche system I don't like)



Which one? If it's the Wii I recommend getting that Punch Out remake


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 26, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> How dare you insult the *greatest RPG ever made* D'=


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 26, 2009)

TwilightV said:


> Namco Bandai. Stop refusing to bring over games I want to play in favor of more craptastic Narutard games!!! DX


 Oh god, Yes.



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> With the exception of the crappy non-fighting games, Naruto games have been actually good. Usually quality of anime is inversely proportional to quality of game.
> 
> Also, I'd rather have Naruto Accel than Tales of Moe: Generic Edition.
> 
> FUCK YOU TALES OF SYMPHONIA.


I dunno, That Naruto RPG is pretty good. :/ 



Ibuuyk said:


> How dare you insult the greatest RPG ever made D'=


 Lol wut?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 26, 2009)

Also the only bad side is Namco (generally).

EDIT: STOP CALLING IT NAMCO BANDAI. IT'S BANDAI NAMCO. IT'S *BETTER COMPANY CRAP COMPANY FIRST (or buyer first then the bought company).

*not applicable to Square Enix.


----------



## JMAA (Nov 27, 2009)

Shireton said:


> EA, Valve, *Blizzard*, and Bungie.


Someone that agrees with me.
But I personally like Valve, and maybe EA in certain future.


----------



## Barak (Nov 27, 2009)

BUNGIE

HALO IS CRAP


----------



## Riptor (Nov 27, 2009)

Well, there's Bobby Kotic from Activision, mainly because he's a greedy dickbag who tried to turn Brutal Legend into a Guitar Hero game and then cancel it, and got pissy and sued when EA got it. Good thing, or they would have probably used Tim Schaefer to make more Guitar Hero games and generic military FPSes. 

EA's been a lot better than they used to be for me. Sure, they're not angelic, but they published Henry Hatsworth, so I'm willing to forgive. <3

Ubisoft... ooh boy, I have a grudge against Ubisoft. I'm a BIG Rayman fan, so all these shitty Rabbids games are really painful for me. Then there was Red Steel, I don't think I need to comment on that. I liked Prince of Persia, though, and I guess I'll try out AC2 if I don't have to give them any money. Also, fixing reviews is one of THE worst thing a game company can do.


----------



## Torinir (Nov 27, 2009)

Activision/Blizzard/Infinity Ward - Forever #1 douchebag publisher and developer. I don't think EA will ever take #1 back from those three.

Ubisoft - Threaten reviewers MOAR plz?

Squeenix - I haven't forgiven them for FF8.

Zenimax/Bethesda/id - Holding judgment on this group for when RAGE releases.

I can't hate on EA/DICE any more. Not when they're going out of their way to make nice with the PC gamers with BFBC2.


----------



## Sinjo (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm confused as to all the blizzard hate.

Publisher has done nothing wrong, at all.


----------



## Riptor (Nov 27, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> I'm confused as to all the blizzard hate.
> 
> Publisher has done nothing wrong, at all.



Explain the lack of Lost Vikings and Rock N' Roll Racing sequels.


----------



## CryoScales (Nov 27, 2009)

Riptor said:


> Explain the lack of Lost Vikings and Rock N' Roll Racing sequels.



They don't HAVE to make sequels. Just because the fans get all pissy about games not getting sequels, doesn't mean the developer has done anything wrong. They could have lots of reasons as to not making them.



Riptor said:


> Well, there's Bobby Kotic from Activision, mainly because he's a greedy dickbag who tried to turn Brutal Legend into a Guitar Hero game and then cancel it, and got pissy and sued when EA got it. Good thing, or they would have probably used Tim Schaefer to make more Guitar Hero games and generic military FPSes.



Shaefer's response: "I'll float like a butterfly sting like a bee and that DAMN BOB KOTICK AINT GOT SHIT ON ME"

In all seriousness I actually liked Brutal Legend. Especially as Jack Black and my favorite musician Ozzy was in it. The icing on the cake was that my favorite Ozzy song was in Brutal Legend, "God of Thunder"


----------



## Sinjo (Nov 27, 2009)

Riptor said:


> Explain the lack of Lost Vikings and Rock N' Roll Racing sequels.


So you hate them because they don't cater to 2% of their income.

That's a good ideal to live by :>


----------



## Riptor (Nov 27, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> So you hate them because they don't cater to 2% of their income.
> 
> That's a good ideal to live by :>



It's not just THAT, I guess, more the fact they NEVER try anything new. Anything would be better than yet another WoW expansion.


----------



## Sinjo (Nov 27, 2009)

Riptor said:


> It's not just THAT, I guess, more the fact they NEVER try anything new. Anything would be better than yet another WoW expansion.


Shit, well SC2 and Diablo three.

Those have been around for years, right?

I'm also seeing no reason to hate on them for bettering the game that produces 90& of their current income, while slowly working on new games.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 27, 2009)

Winters said:


> Any game based on a movie. That always ends in failure XD Oh I read it wrong names not games hmm well EA I guess mostly because of Madden it's the same damn game every year and yet people still buy it. That irks me XD



Well, Willow was actually better than the movie



CryoScales said:


> LJN died in 1994. Your just peeing on a bonfire now.



I know, but it still sucks >:')


----------



## Vivianite (Nov 27, 2009)

Nexon.
Hacking prevention and/or banning is complete shit.


----------



## Riptor (Nov 27, 2009)

Actually, about LJN...

http://www.mobygames.com/game/dreamcast/spirit-of-speed-1937

This got like a 1.8 in Gamespot.


----------



## Marticus (Nov 27, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Hahahaha, they ruined the franchise.



Hahahahaha, no. 
Mech4 was great.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 27, 2009)

Medal of Honor.  :V



Sinjo said:


> I'm confused as to all the blizzard hate.
> 
> Publisher has done nothing wrong, at all.



Too popular, I'm guessing.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 27, 2009)

i used to have an irrational hate for jonathan blow but when i actually reread his interviews i came to the conclusion that he's a reasonable fellow


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 27, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> I'm confused as to all the blizzard hate.
> 
> Publisher has done nothing wrong, at all.



They did something very wrong.


Made a profit. 

Off of something that is expanding to include *OTHER PEOPLE*.


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 28, 2009)

Winkuru said:


> Bethesda: No quality control at all ( bugs,bugs,bugs)
> 
> Activision/Infinity Ward: Guess why



Hit it on the dot with me, the communities surrounding Oblivion and Fallout 3 had to fix the crap themselves even after numerous patches. It pisses me off to no end they let shit like that slip and it's up to the consumers to mod fixes for a better gaming experience.



Barak said:


> BUNGIE
> 
> HALO IS CRAP/OVERRATED



This too.


----------



## Tabasco (Nov 28, 2009)

In all honesty, I don't hate any of them. At all. Except maye Square Enix for senselessly raping the DS remake of Chrono Trigger by removing the beloved old English accent of Frog, and turning all the item names generic. Tonics = potions, and that cool-sounding sword you get near the beginning = silver sword or steel sword or something. Because obviously, no one liked it the way it was.

Nope, it was horrible. Hey, let's call this badass villain something gay like FIENDLORD in this one and throw in a little feature to MOFUCKING RAISE AND BATTLE MONSTERS (like the Roly Polys which are now called ROUNDILLOS) while we're at it.

DISAPPROVE. >:[


----------



## Vintage (Nov 28, 2009)

square enix has been all about homogenizing every ip they own for a few years now

to think that they would keep things the way they are when they could just as easily make everything the same is a little ludicrous nowadays

though i will admit i found it a little hackish that frog was the only character who spoke in fake middle english, even in 600ad


----------



## Kesteh (Nov 28, 2009)

Winkuru said:


> Ensemble Studios: We closin' this bitch
> -signed, Microsoft.



I think I fixed it.


----------



## Torinir (Nov 28, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> I'm confused as to all the blizzard hate.
> 
> Publisher has done nothing wrong, at all.



They joined forces with Activision.


----------



## The-Real-Syko (Nov 28, 2009)

Call of Duty.

Waste of space if you ask me. Technically flawless games, no soul.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 28, 2009)

Blizzard became irrelevant when they began to cater MMORPG stuff that are normally free on other games.


----------



## Lazydabear (Nov 28, 2009)

Sega for giving up on Consels.


----------



## Marticus (Nov 28, 2009)

Lazydabear said:


> Sega for giving up on Consels.



Nintendo for raping Sonic.


----------



## Jelly (Nov 28, 2009)

Marticus said:


> Nintendo for raping Sonic.



uh
sonic team for raping sonic?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 28, 2009)

BlueberriHusky said:


> In all honesty, I don't hate any of them. At all. Except maye Square Enix for senselessly raping the DS remake of Chrono Trigger by removing the beloved old English accent of Frog, and turning all the item names generic. Tonics = potions, and that cool-sounding sword you get near the beginning = silver sword or steel sword or something. Because obviously, no one liked it the way it was.




How *DARE* they make something more faithful to the Japanese script?! And how DARE they make Frog actually sound like he may have lived in 600 AD!! (How come nobody else spoke in Ye Olde Butcherede English in 600 AD?) It shouldn't be like that!!

BRB - complaining at *another* franchise for not sticking to the Japanese script.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 28, 2009)

Sometimes it's best for them to alter the Japanese script itself.


----------



## Horrorshow (Nov 28, 2009)

Lazydabear said:


> Sega for giving up on Consels.



They didn't give up, so much as got their asses kicked.


----------



## Tabasco (Nov 29, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Sometimes it's best for them to alter the Japanese script itself.


Like when large portions of the English one are better. They also altered various bits of garden variety dialogue, but I didn't care because it was garden variety dialogue and not part of the long-loved atmosphere. Original Japanese or not, Fiendlord sounds retarded in English.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 29, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Sometimes it's best for them to alter the Japanese script itself.



But when people whined about how it wasn't faithful to the japanese script? 

Then it's just LOL.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 29, 2009)

Marticus said:


> Nintendo for raping Sonic.


...to easy


----------



## BloodYoshi (Nov 29, 2009)

Marticus said:


> Nintendo for raping Sonic.



Sega isn't doing much to un-rape him.


----------



## Delta (Nov 30, 2009)

Infinity Ward and Bungie.

Thats almost a troll post.


----------



## KillerFreya (Nov 30, 2009)

Square Enix and Tetsuyo Nomura.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 30, 2009)

KillerFreya said:


> Square Enix.


 ????


----------



## Vintage (Nov 30, 2009)

hey, xXCloud_Strife337Xx is allowed to be disillusioned at the faceless japanese rpg machine too


----------



## Tycho (Dec 9, 2009)

Have I already mentioned Bethesda? Because I think they deserve a big spot on my vidyagamin' shitlist.


----------



## CryoScales (Dec 9, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Have I already mentioned Bethesda? Because I think they deserve a big spot on my vidyagamin' shitlist.



HEY

They were good pre-Oblivion


----------



## action_intern (Dec 9, 2009)

valve


----------



## Spectre203 (Dec 9, 2009)

Bungie
K2 Network
Square Enix
Nexon


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 9, 2009)

I really can't say that I hate any one company. Really, they all make at least SOME good games. But if I had to name a few...

Universal Interactive - Yes, I know that company was absorbed into Vivendi and that company was later absorbed as well, but they took the Spyro franchise and almost killed it. At least the recent games saved some of Spyro's reputation.

Rock Star Games - I'm sorry, but I find the GTA games (save #2) to be overrated and the surrounding controversy to be tiring. But...even they make some good games.

As I said, for me, it's difficult to hate any one company.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 9, 2009)

Pretty much any game furries won't shut up about--except Left 4 Dead 2, which I really wish would finish torrenting already.

Command and Conquer. Pretty much every other non-space RTS ever made, too.

Sonic the Hedgehog.

Kingdom Hearts/Square Enix/any Final Fantasy with a number greater than or equal to 9.

Any game with "Online", "Universe", "Galaxies", etc. in the title.



Sparticle said:


> Valve... JK I love them but release episode 3 already. Surely it can't take that long to make a 6 hour add-on.


It wouldn't, but they decided to be retarded and listen to deaf people who whined about how there are no deaf characters, so now they have to learn ASL and wedge a deaf-mute character into the continuity. (Insert rant about how deaf people are always looking for a handout here.)


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 9, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> HEY
> 
> They were good pre-Oblivion



Despite ignoring their fanbase and not stopping at Arena?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 9, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> How *DARE* they make something more faithful to the Japanese script?! And how DARE they make Frog actually sound like he may have lived in 600 AD!! (How come nobody else spoke in Ye Olde Butcherede English in 600 AD?) It shouldn't be like that!!


Speaking of, did you ever notice that he didn't speak that way _before_ Magus cursed him?


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Dec 10, 2009)

Bethesda.

Interplay (or, more precisely, Herve Caen and Chuck Cuevas).

Pretty much the entire gaming industry as it is now (namely a morbidly obese monster constantly eating and regurgigating the same concepts).


----------



## KillerFreya (Dec 10, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> ????


It's the name of the company. Enix and Square merged to form a gaping asshole.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 10, 2009)

KillerFreya said:


> It's the name of the company. Enix and Square merged to form a gaping asshole.


Whoa.
Goatse.nix
Dude.


----------



## GeneralRazor (Dec 14, 2009)

2k games and Boderlands can go straight to hell


----------



## Muki Hyena (Dec 14, 2009)

Cliffy B used to be cool before he nerd raged at PC gamers.

Don't really have a problem with too many other games. WoW tards can be kind of annoying, sometimes.


----------



## Dayken (Dec 14, 2009)

Kind of tired of people yammering on and on about Valve. I'm not saying they don't deserve praise, but jesus christ.


----------



## Muki Hyena (Dec 14, 2009)

Well really, Valve is the only company that's really focusing on the PC market. Everyone else is pushing for console sales.

And let's face it, FPSes are superior with mouse and keyboard.

Ironically, as I'm saying this, I haven't even beaten Half Life 2.


----------



## Carenath (Dec 14, 2009)

Torinir said:


> They joined forces with Activision.


Wasn't that so they could compete better with EA and Microsoft?

Lets see: EA (and Macrovision) for every disc that refuses to play, because it doesn't like the software I have installed on my computer.

Activision/Blizzard for that mind-rotting abomination that is WoW.

I like Steam, I think it's a brillient platform. I pay for my game either in a box or online, and I can install it anywhere, as many copies as I want, and still only play the one copy I paid for at any one time, just the way I want it.
I don't like, however, the way it permanently ties the game to my account, so if I wanted to give the game away to a friend, I can't. Nice way to kill the second-hand market guys.

Tulga/Virtrium for ruining a good game concept by completely ignoring half your customer base and ruining one of the biggest things that made your game different from WoW/EQ and made people like me actually want to play it.

Microsoft, for plenty of reasons, including buying RARE and ruining Perfect Dark.

Sony for your fucked up, market-warping, price-fixing region locking. Fuck you for forcing me to keep my old DVD player to play half the discs I legally paid for, you asswipes.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 14, 2009)

Carenath said:


> Sony for your fucked up, market-warping, price-fixing region locking. Fuck you for forcing me to keep my old DVD player to play half the discs I legally paid for, you asswipes.


 
Is there any particular reason that you don't just rip then and burn them to DVDRs with the region code value set to 0?


----------



## Kirbizard (Dec 14, 2009)

Mostly Microsoft. They've done a lot of things which should be good, but somehow seem to mess it up each time. Examples include Windows Vista, the XBox 360 and it's failure rate and buying Rare.
Of course, this could all turn around in the near-future, but I'm kind of unimpressed with them at the moment. :c


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 14, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Speaking of, did you ever notice that he didn't speak that way _before_ Magus cursed him?



Yes but nobody seems to have any problems with *THAT* inconsistency either.


----------



## Carenath (Dec 14, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Is there any particular reason that you don't just rip then and burn them to DVDRs with the region code value set to 0?


1. The playback quality from the original discs is better than what I'd get if I had to transcode them to a lower bit-rate to fit onto a smaller disc.

2. The the PS3 can upscale DVDs and is connected by optical cable to my amp, Dolby sounds pretty decent. But Sony's idiocy denies me that opportunity because I choose to pick up a few discs that I could not buy here, plus a few that were simply cheaper in Canada.

3. I'm starting to build a BluRay collection, but I'm largely holding back on any purchases unless the movie is *really* worth buying, because I'd prefer to buy it cheaper in the US (and often with extra content not released here).

Also, for someone that abhors piracy to the extend you do, I'm surprised you'd suggest what is, technically, illegal and considered piracy, particularly in the US. Remember, the guy that wrote the DeCSS software that makes that proposal possible was arrested in Norway under pressure from the MAFIAA.. and later found innocent.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 15, 2009)

Carenath said:


> 1. The playback quality from the original discs is better than what I'd get if I had to transcode them to a lower bit-rate to fit onto a smaller disc.
> 
> 2. The the PS3 can upscale DVDs and is connected by optical cable to my amp, Dolby sounds pretty decent. But Sony's idiocy denies me that opportunity because I choose to pick up a few discs that I could not buy here, plus a few that were simply cheaper in Canada.
> 
> ...


Just because something's considered piracy doesn't mean it actually is. Plus, I'm pretty sure neither you nor he lives in the USA :V


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 15, 2009)

Carenath said:


> 1. The playback quality from the original discs is better than what I'd get if I had to transcode them to a lower bit-rate to fit onto a smaller disc.


 
Why not use dual layer?  It's 2009, dude.  They're like $40.



Carenath said:


> 2. The the PS3 can upscale DVDs and is connected by optical cable to my amp, Dolby sounds pretty decent. But Sony's idiocy denies me that opportunity because I choose to pick up a few discs that I could not buy here, plus a few that were simply cheaper in Canada.


 
And dumping said discs to DL DVDR would to aleviate that issue.



Carenath said:


> 3. I'm starting to build a BluRay collection, but I'm largely holding back on any purchases unless the movie is *really* worth buying, because I'd prefer to buy it cheaper in the US (and often with extra content not released here).


 
What's this have to do with our discussions of DVDs?



Carenath said:


> Also, for someone that abhors piracy to the extend you do,


 
No, I abhor idiots who think that piracy should be okay or attempt to justify it under childish excuses of 'Information Libration' or saying that modding systems because a minority of people use it for import purposes when them majority are doing for 'free shit'.  Or bitching about the companies that combat piracy of their products, as if it's unreasoanble for them to want to earn income off their products.



Carenath said:


> I'm surprised you'd suggest what is, technically, illegal and considered piracy, particularly in the US.


 
And I'm particularly in Canada.  That country where every Disney film made untill 1966 will become public domain in 2016. 

Making copies of your own material for your own uses is not a crime in my country.  It falls well under the definition of 'fair use' in my country.  Just like how I can copy TV shows on the TIVO and watch them later.



Carenath said:


> Remember, the guy that wrote the DeCSS software that makes that proposal possible was arrested in Norway under pressure from the MAFIAA.. and later found innocent.


 
Well I'm not in Norway, am I?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 15, 2009)

If I am going to call out a company I'd call out Square Enix. I'm sick and tired of them catering to wapanese animu....more and more it feels that their RPG's cater exclusively to these morons who came over from the bad side of Anime into the gaming world.

Let me stop before I go on a tirade on why I will never play another FF game...at least not a new one.


----------



## JMAA (Dec 15, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> If I am going to call out a company I'd call out Square Enix. I'm sick and tired of them catering to wapanese animu....more and more it feels that their RPG's cater exclusively to these morons who came over from the bad side of Anime into the gaming world.
> 
> Let me stop before I go on a tirade on why I will never play another FF game...at least not a new one.


Final Fantasy XIII. I suppose that's a shitload.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 15, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> If I am going to call out a company I'd call out Square Enix. I'm sick and tired of them catering to wapanese animu....more and more it feels that their RPG's cater exclusively to these morons who came over from the bad side of Anime into the gaming world.


 
...They're a Japanese company how are they catering to the 'Wapanese'.  I'm pretty sure who they are catering to are the Japanese.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 15, 2009)

Nah, they've been doing that before. It's just that you grew "out" from it.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 15, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Why not use dual layer?  It's 2009, dude.  They're like $40.


He's neurotic! 



> And I'm particularly in Canada.  That country where every Disney film made untill 1966 will become public domain in 2016.


Neat.



> Making copies of your own material for your own uses is not a crime in my country.  It falls well under the definition of 'fair use' in my country.  Just like how I can copy TV shows on the TIVO and watch them later.


It actually _is_ illegal in the USA, though, at least in some cases. If you buy, say, a Nintendo game here, you can look in the back of the manual and see a warning that says something like this:
 Pursuant to (FCC regulation number that nobody actually gives a shit about), "backup" or "archival" copies are not permitted."

Then again, most of the USA's laws are specifically to protect corporations and hurt law-abiding consumers by forcing them to buy additional copies of things. So that's not really a valid counterpoint, nor is it meant as one. They threw a huge shitfit over TiVo, too.



> Well I'm not in Norway, am I?


You'd fit right in there, though, with your looks


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 15, 2009)

The only games company I hate at the moment is Activision and Bobby kotick


----------



## JMAA (Dec 15, 2009)

I didn't mention Wisdom Tree.
A mass from a videogame? HERESY!!
(Speaking of Heresy: http://www.masswepray.com )


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 15, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> ...They're a Japanese company how are they catering to the 'Wapanese'.  I'm pretty sure who they are catering to are the Japanese.



Uh...You do realize that by "Wapanese" I am referring to a large amount of dumb shit japonophiles...you know Americans who are obsessed with this false idea of what Japan is actually about as part of their addiction to bad anime?



> Nah, they've been doing that before. It's just that you grew "out" from it.



It was not as bad in the past as it is now. That's all I'm going to say. They used to do better.


----------



## Vintage (Dec 15, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Uh...You do realize that by "Wapanese" I am referring to a large amount of dumb shit japonophiles...you know Americans who are obsessed with this false idea of what Japan is actually about as part of their addiction to bad anime?



i'm pretty sure they couldn't give one shit about people who dress up like naruto and unwittingly get kanji tattoos that say 'gaijin.'

a sale is a sale, and north america is a market.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 15, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Uh...You do realize that by "Wapanese" I am referring to a large amount of dumb shit japonophiles...you know Americans who are obsessed with this false idea of what Japan is actually about as part of their addiction to bad anime?


 
Yes, and you fail to understand that this is not their targeted market. They are targeting a Japanese market primarily. That's why Final Fantasy 13 is out in Japan on PS3 on Thursday but it won't be untill March that the English versions come out.

Square is in no way developing FF13 with a western audience in mind. They are making the game for their Japanese audience, all they will do is translate the game to English and sell it as is to the west. Thusly, they are not thinking of the 'Wapanese' in reguards to their game development, just the 'Japanese'.

This should be BLATENTLY obvious.  Japanese company, developed in Japan, initially done entirely in Japanese and released in Japan months before anywhere else...  Seriously, how could you have possibly concluded that westerners were the target audience of this?


----------



## takuya (Dec 15, 2009)

omg i hate bungie  idk they are only famous for halo which in my opinon is like any other first person shooter its really nothing speacial its just another fps, i mean it has a good story its pretty interesting but, thats really only it  and everytime ur about to find out something soething "tragic" happens then u miss out. Bungie =halo=hate i wanna shoot them in  the knees


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 15, 2009)

I think the proper term is that you should hate the tween crap modern anime has.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 15, 2009)

Acclaim for making Batman Forever. A gene septic tank of a game if there ever was.

Also LJN. I may agree with James Rolfe, but I've played those games before then.

I don't completely hate Wisdom Tree, mainly because I admire their sneaky pirate bastard tactics to sell the word of God in VG form. Besides, Super Noah's Ark 3D is hilarious.


----------



## Xouls_klattic (Dec 19, 2009)

Bungie and blizzard.  only two I hate with a buring passion that only can bedescribed as a slowing searing hatred along my nerves just waiting for the point when me spirit is no longer bound by flesh and then at that point it will full erupt engulfing the souls of employees from both.


----------



## Renokura-Kero (Dec 20, 2009)

Vivendi Universal...
I used to hate the living shit out of them until Metal Arms:Glitch In The System
came out...still one of meh favorite games other than StarFox Adventures...


----------



## CryoScales (Dec 20, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Making copies of your own material for your own uses is not a crime in my country. It falls well under the definition of 'fair use' in my country. Just like how I can copy TV shows on the TIVO and watch them later.



I think their argument is they don't want product distribution. It's fine if you backup your disks because your afraid of them wearing out. But if you torrent or distribute them in other ways, they don't like that.



Xouls_klattic said:


> Bungie and blizzard.  only two I hate with a buring passion that only can bedescribed as a slowing searing hatred along my nerves just waiting for the point when me spirit is no longer bound by flesh and then at that point it will full erupt engulfing the souls of employees from both.



Wait... why? I mean sure Bungie made Halo, but that game was purely designed for Multiplayer. Besides they did make games before Halo like Marathon and Pathways through Darkness. Marathon still has a thriving modding community dedicated to creating source ports to it's engine. Besides, Bungie is leaving Microsoft soon and will no longer create Halo games.

With Blizzard it made Starcraft, Warcraft and Diablo. All three quality games.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 20, 2009)

What the fuck is this new wordfilter? If I wanna call myself a ****, that's my god-given right :V


----------



## Torinir (Dec 20, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> With Blizzard it made Starcraft, Warcraft and Diablo. All three quality games.



And the mental abyss called World of Warcraft. And they're part of Activision now. Anything ATVI touches turns to shit. Infaility Ward is a premier example of this.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 20, 2009)

Torinir said:


> And the mental abyss called World of Warcraft.



"Mental abyss."
How's that?


----------



## Riley (Dec 21, 2009)

Bungie - The fact that they can pass off such slow, glitchy garbage as TEH PINNACLE OF GAMING is enough.
Infinity Ward - Dedicated servers have only been around for over 15 years, of /course/ you can do better.
Epic - Well, I used to love them.  Then they made Gears of War, Unreal Tournament 3, and GoW2.  Now I've lost all respect for them.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 21, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> With Blizzard it made Starcraft, Warcraft and Diablo. All three quality games.



But they made money and are therefore sellouts. The best way to make fans in entertainment? Put so much money into something you'll go bankrupt because it doesn't sell. Gaming is QUITE susceptible to the "It's popular now it sucks" mentality.


----------



## Torinir (Dec 21, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> "Mental abyss."
> How's that?



Barrens Chat

'Nuff said.


----------



## JMAA (Dec 21, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> "Mental abyss."
> How's that?


The 1 million fat nerds that think they're pros because they spend 24 hours a day on playing a stupid MMORPG?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 21, 2009)

Because the people who do that with other games like Team Fortress 2 and Halo are automatically more productive?


----------



## chewie (Dec 22, 2009)

i would say nintendo fuck you italian jumper ><


----------



## Lambzie (Dec 22, 2009)

Alienware : over price and ugly looking computers
Razer      : Taking a $10 product putting a couple of battens and lights on and then asking for $200 no LEDs and battens only cost a couple of cents!!! Or get a peace of fabric put there logo on it and ask for $50 for the small.
Sony       : Dose not make games for there Owen consol that good as a $600 blue-ray player without dual shock.
Microsoft : They get dual cores and quod cores and only leave one core on like what a waste.
Bungie           : needs to get off the halo gravy train
343 studies  : taking over the halo gravy train.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 22, 2009)

Lambzie said:


> Alienware : over price and ugly looking computers
> Razer : Taking a $10 product putting a couple of battens and lights on and then asking for $200 no LEDs and battens only cost a couple of cents!!! Or get a peace of fabric put there logo on it and ask for $50 for the small.
> Sony : Dose not make games for there Owen consol that good as a $600 blue-ray player without dual shock.
> Microsoft : They get dual cores and quod cores and only leave one core on like what a waste.
> ...


 
Studies?  Owen...?  What?


----------



## Rottenmeats (Dec 22, 2009)

JMAA said:


> The 1 million fat nerds that think they're pros because they spend 24 hours a day on playing a stupid MMORPG?




Oh right I forgot that this has never happened with any other video game ever and never will.


Dude, get over the fact that its popular. If you don't like it thats fine, but at least come up with something other than the fact that its popular. 14 year old gold kid mentality.


----------



## Muki Hyena (Dec 22, 2009)

I feel as if this thread is going to turn rotten. The subject is one of negative opinions, never ends well.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 22, 2009)

Muki Hyena said:


> I feel as if this thread is going to turn rotten. The subject is one of negative opinions, never ends well.



ONOEZ THRAED IS NOT ABOUT HAPPY THINGS


----------



## Kirbizard (Dec 22, 2009)

Tycho said:


> ONOEZ THRAED IS NOT ABOUT HAPPY THINGS



QUICK LETS TALK ABOUT SOMETHING ELSE.


Like companies we like to hate. :3


----------



## Muki Hyena (Dec 22, 2009)

Sorry, just expressing some concerns. You know how the internet works


----------



## Tycho (Dec 22, 2009)

Muki Hyena said:


> Sorry, just expressing some concerns. You know how the internet works



Lots of tubes and tiny little dump trucks.


----------



## Krallis (Dec 22, 2009)

Gears of war (2)
Overhyped, slow paced, ugly art style, overly macho.


if you like gears fine,its good if your into that sort of thing, its just not my thing


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 22, 2009)

Funny how comic books have outgrown the age of 90's where it was EXTREME! and GUNS! Seems like gaming is returning to the 90's.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 23, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Funny how comic books have outgrown the age of 90's where it was EXTREME! and GUNS! Seems like gaming is returning to the 90's.



yeah by, 2200, video games will be the nuclear family.


----------



## CryoScales (Dec 23, 2009)

chewie said:


> i would say nintendo fuck you italian jumper ><



Without that Italian jumper this part of the forum wouldn't exist. Think about it, if Nintendo didn't release Mario. Gaming would have been put back into Arcades and still be vector/pixel based. Only in a few years would they even consider releasing a brand new console, even though the person who would, would get laughed at by all his peers.



Lambzie said:


> Sony       : Dose not make games for there Owen consol that good as a $600 blue-ray player without dual shock.
> Microsoft : They get dual cores and quod cores and only leave one core on like what a waste.
> Bungie           : needs to get off the halo gravy train
> 343 studies  : taking over the halo gravy train.



Um... yeah...

Sony does have a few good games like Resistance and Killzone 2. I don't know what your talking about Microsoft as I am running a Quad Core PC. Bungie is getting off the Halo gravy train and is splitting off with Microsoft. I don't understand why you said that as you mentioned 343 Studios who are taking over. It's Microsoft's decision as 343 is a company designed specifically to design Halo games.

Here's a tip, try reading over and possibly spell checking your post before putting it on the internet.


----------

